

Ask HN: Who has been using google wave and for what reasons? - adamilardi

Ask HN: Who has been using google wave and for what reasons?
======
amund
I've been using Wave for startup product collaboration (a development project
with 2 people on one location and the 3rd person on another location). The way
Wave has been used is roughly like a digital shared whiteboard for product
ideas and requirements.

The reasons why I use Wave is because it works relatively good (except that it
gets somewhat less responsive on very long threads) and that it needs zero
maintenance from our side.

~~~
adamilardi
Do you embed google docs into your wave for requirements...etc?

~~~
amund
no, mainly write requirements directly into wave (do some embedding of
graphics and files though).

